# Lake Sakakawea Fishing Report



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

Rough day on Sak.First off I didn't like the ice, not very stable in some spots.It made me nervous all day.Struggled all day to put two eater eyes on the ice.Worked spots that should be holding,but not much activity.Lost a huge pike on one of the tip ups.


----------



## Dino (Jan 2, 2003)

dropanchor,
Do you summer fish Sak much? I am looking to bring the wife out this spring and would love to get her into some nice pike fishing. I am an experienced angler, but she hasn't ever caught a big pike. Can you give me any suggestions in terms of time and general locations (I dont expect your honey holes). We are thinking about coming out in Late April or May. We like to catch a few wally's as well, but would focus on pike. An afternoon of smallie action would be wonderful. I am really trying to get her hooked on the sport.

Thanks in advance!
Dino


----------



## dropanchor (Oct 11, 2002)

If you want to catch big pike,the best time is in April when the lake starts opening up.As soon as the bays start opening,the big females run up to spawn.Cast out a bobber tipped with shmelt,or cast out a heavy weight and a 2 foot floater.In the summer find the cabbage beds, theyll be right off of those.Smallies you'll get by casting off shore by rockpiles which are everywhere and by the first drops under 10 feet to 15 feet.You'll probably catch some eyes using the same method.

Good luck getting her hooked.If she catches a pike in the spring I can guarantee you her interest.Make sure to be gentle with the spawning fish, and get them back safely.


----------



## Dino (Jan 2, 2003)

How is the weather then? I want it to be a good all around experience for her, thus I am thinking ice-out may be a little too early for her (weather). How about early to mid May? Are they in the shallow bays? We do a fair amount of pike fishing in Canada in Late May/early June in the bays and have had good luck. You will not find a bigger proponent of catch and release than me, we wont be killing fish (well, outside of a 17 inch walleye or two). Are their crappies in the lake?

How about general areas, I have no idea whether I should be fishing Garrison or Parshall or somewhere in between. Are rocks a concern? Can you run the lake pretty easy with a map? I really know nothing about the lake. Do you know of any guides that are reasonable? I have never used a guide before (I actually like the challenge of finding stuff myself), but with her, I wanna be on fish. What I would really like is for a guide to come along in my boat and just help us with location and presentation.


----------

